# Nice Hunt with a couple of small bucks to take home



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

Was a fun hunt. Over three days we observed about 10 different bucks in the NE Region and ended up with a couple for the freezer. Rain on opening day made for some great catching up and thursday it was game on.

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable hunt. May they all be Spikes or 6 points on the elk hunt!!! _(O)_


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

funny... if you found the sheds to both bucks you probably would think hmmm must have been brothers... but... that one the right is wide....Congrats on the awesome bucks I love seeing the pictures and thanks for posting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice congrats! I am intrigued by the one on our right. My brother got on a few years ago that was about the same length of antler, but went straight up and curled in; I think I like yours better.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! I'd take either one! Congrats to you both!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd be happy with either as well! Great looking bucks and congrats to you!


----------

